
Robot’s Delight: Japanese robots rap about their artificial intelligence - spacey2
http://robohub.org/robots-delight-japanese-robots-rap-about-their-artificial-intelligence/
======
ilovefood
This is the best thing i saw today !

~~~
spacey2
It's still making my life, I must admit. So damn catchy.

